# FreeBSD 8.3 location



## kb6rxe (Feb 18, 2012)

I see that FreeBSD 8.3 is supposed to deliver its first Beta today.  
Does anyone know where I can find it when it is delivered?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 18, 2012)

Watch the freebsd-stable mailing list.  All the details will be posted there.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2012)

And when it's delivered, you can find it on the release information page.

It has probably been delayed a little because of the release of 9.0.


----------



## kb6rxe (Feb 18, 2012)

I like to make test systems with all the Betas and Release Candidates.
Where will I find those?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2012)

If, and when, they're available you'll find them on the release page.


----------



## kb6rxe (Feb 20, 2012)

It showed up in the usual location last night. I tried to install it on 2 different computers and  it gave me the 
	
	



```
unable to find device node for /dev/ad4s1b in /dev
```
 message both times.


----------



## kb6rxe (Feb 20, 2012)

I tried another harddrive and got past the "device node" error. Funny, the old disk had FreeBSD 9 RC 2 installed on it and it booted ok before I tried to install 8.3.


----------

